# Proving a het pied male royal



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys I was wandering whats the bets way to prove a het male? I was thinking breeding to a normal female and keep the females and breed them back to the dad and then theres a possibility of a pied? 
Would that work or am I wrong? (wouldn't be surprised)


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*pied*

i think that would only give you 50% hets if bred to a normal so no point really

best way is to breed to a het pied female or e visual pied female


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

so it would be better to get a pair of het pieds and hopefully produce a pied! cheers


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*pied*

def get a female het pied. chris 2007 is selling a pair so try pming him he might sell the female seperate

failing that try alan1 as he is pied god!!


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Id love to but havent got that sort of cash! I have seen a 100% het pied male near me for £40, originally bought from , I was just thinking what I could do with it!? Theres nothing apart from finding a het pied female and making pieds!?


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

mooshu said:


> Id love to but havent got that sort of cash! I have seen a 100% het pied male near me for £40, originally bought from , I was just thinking what I could do with it!? Theres nothing apart from finding a het pied female and making pieds!?


you could breed him to a normal, then hold any females back which will all be 50% pos het, breed your male back to them and you _might _get pieds from them.

It will take around 4 years before you prove anything though, and by that time you will defo be wishing you just spent the 200 quid on a het female to put him with.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you want to PROVE a recessive het, the best way to do it is to breed to a visual (homozygous) animal - breed a het pied to a Pied; breed a het albino to an Albino.

If you want to *test* two recessive hets (without any guarantee of proof) breed a het to a het.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave Balls said:


> you could breed him to a normal, then hold any females back which will all be 50% pos het, breed your male back to them and you _might _get pieds from them.
> 
> It will take around 4 years before you prove anything though, and by that time you will defo be wishing you just spent the 200 quid on a het female to put him with.


Thats a good point! :lol2:



Ssthisto said:


> If you want to PROVE a recessive het, the best way to do it is to breed to a visual (homozygous) animal - breed a het pied to a Pied; breed a het albino to an Albino.
> 
> If you want to *test* two recessive hets (without any guarantee of proof) breed a het to a het.


So a het pied would be the best bet! and then fingers crossed for patchy babies!

I think it would be easier if I waited until I had more spare cash and get something different! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mooshu said:


> So a het pied would be the best bet! and then fingers crossed for patchy babies!


Not the BEST bet - to be honest, I'm paranoid enough that I'd want one visual, one het - in ANY pair. Your best bet would be buying a het pied *female* and then getting a visual pied male - cheaper that way around.

Yeah, means you've got to save up more, but.... at least you're guaranteed that EVERY baby you produce will be a het (even if you don't produce visual babies), instead of having possible-hets.


----------

